# Paint confusion



## jamie2016 (Aug 8, 2016)

Hi, I am looking for the best paint to use on some wood cabinets.

So the question.. What would be the best paint to use for these wood cabinets? They are going to be painted green. Someone said that General Finishes or ML Campbell paint is the way to go, but I thought they only have stain. What I do know for sure is that I will probably use Stix for the primer since I have had a lot of success with it in the past.

I am not sure yet if I am going to roll and back brush or spray. I do have an Earlex 5500, but I have not taken it out of the box since I bought it two years ago.

Thanks for any help.


----------



## nailbanger2 (Oct 17, 2009)

says you have to sign up, not interested.


----------



## skcj213 (May 22, 2014)

I recently painted some kitchen cabinets and used Sherwin Williams ProClassic Alkyd Acrylic. I sprayed the doors with my HF HVLP sprayer and rolled the face frames. The paint tends to level pretty well, I was pleased with the results.


----------



## rwe2156 (May 7, 2014)

I've had good luck with Behr and SW paints.

Oil based primer is about all I know.

You can upload a pic direct from your computer.


----------



## jamie2016 (Aug 8, 2016)

> You can upload a pic direct from your computer.
> 
> - rwe2156


I figured it out, thank you! Although you have to stand on your head to view it properly! lol


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

> I figured it out, thank you!
> - jamie2016


Apparently not completely 










Cheers,
Brad


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Let me know how that earlex 5500 works out. Sherwin W. All Surface enamel is good stuff, haven't used pro classic in a while. Just make sure you go with an enamel, they are harder and thinner than regular trim paints makes for a much better finish on cabinets, also whatever primer you use id get it tinted as close as possible or double prime it, done a million of those paint over stain kitchens I HATE THEM. Youll see why. Good luck and may the paint gods smile upon you.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Oh yea, roll back brush, trust me. Is this your kitchen, Have you ever done one like it before just curios. just googled stix primer all I saw was waterborne, if that's an oil Polly finish you would be much better off going with oil based primer. If you sand the hell out of it until there's no sheen left and or use deglosser you still run a problem with adhesion. Unless stix has figured out how to get waterborne primer to stick, I've never seen stix here in N.C. so I'm not familiar with it.


----------



## GR8HUNTER (Jun 13, 2016)

*DO NOT PAINT WOOD* ......


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Gr8hunter is right.


----------



## lumberjuniorvarsity (Dec 13, 2015)

I did my cabinets (cheap builder's grade oak) with Benjamin Moore Advance and an Earlex 5500. I hate hate hate painting, but the Earlex made the project tolerable. I highly recommend BM Advance. Takes a while to fully cure, but is incredibly durable and levels well. I'm not an expert, though. There's some discussions on here somewhere about how much to thin the paint…


----------



## jamie2016 (Aug 8, 2016)

jwmalone, I know several people who own the Earlex5500 and they love it. Most use it for cabinet jobs.

I have done many refinishing jobs over existing painted cabinets and a few over new wood, but nothing like the kind in the photos.

Stix I first used when researching primers that could adhere to ceramic tiles. I worked like a charm and a year later still can't get it off with a nail. I thought if it was so good for the tiles I would start using it as a cabinet primer. Just not sure if it is the best option for these.


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks Jamie, I've been thinking of buying an Earlex but don't know anyone that owns one I don't trust online reviews. Lots of my customers want waterborne paint and primers. If it will stick to tile don't see why it wouldn't bond to those cabinets. Ill see about ordering some stix online, Which one exactly did you use over the tile. And thanks for the info. But as far as spray vs brush, I've used a brush so many hours on custom homes sometimes it seem easier to brush than it does to tape all that crap off set up equipment clean it. But its personal preference. And before any one says anything I can lay a coat of paint just as smooth as any sprayer on cabinets. If I can choose the paint. (oil its the only way)


----------



## jamie2016 (Aug 8, 2016)

I used Stix Waterborne Bonding Primer.

I was first introduced to the Earlex5500 at a cabinet class for decorative finishers. Everyone really liked it and almost everyone bought one when they went home. I know a couple guys who do mainly cabinet finishes have both the Earlex and a second sprayer of a different brand.

Someone was just telling me that PPG Breakthrough is really good for cabinets, but I can't get it where I live.

Thanks for the help!


----------



## jwmalone (Jun 23, 2016)

Thanks, PPg shut down Around here so no more of that, thanks for the info.


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

I did some cabinets using General Finishes milk paint (black). The stuff is amazing. No runs, no missed spots, not bubbles. I brushed it on with a foam brush and mopped up and excess with a squeezed out foam brush. It looked like it was perfectly sprayed. I top coated it with clear poly.

The milk paint must be top-coated; it scuffs easily.

I tried the top of the line Sherwin Williams paint which they matched the color perfectly with their computer system. But the finish did not apply as well (but it was quite good). I used the S-W stuff for the surfaces that were mostly hidden, but I would not choose it over the milk paint from G-F going forward (it is an imitation milk paint, and I believe mostly acrylic).

I tried top coating a sample with a matte finish but it greyed the appearance. So test first. I ended up using a semi-gloss top coat. This is a much tougher finish than any directly brushed on finish in my opinion.


----------



## OggieOglethorpe (Aug 15, 2012)

General Finishes absolutely makes paint in addition to stains and clears…

I second GF Milk Paint, and have used it myself on several projects, including two kitchens. GREAT stuff, both to work with and the final look. I sprayed shellac-based white BIN as a primer on both existing kitchens I did, as it goes over and under pretty much anything and dries very fast.

I don't see a problem with you wanting to paint *your* kitchen… After all, you live with it.


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

Repainting kitchen cabinets is a popular update. When I Google "Paint kitchen cabinets" I get 1,600,000 results. It is a strong indicator that a lot of people paint kitchen cabinets. There are home improvement magazines on kitchen and bathroom remodels and there is almost always an article repainting cabinets.

It can give a clean look to dated cabinets. And I think a 1980s golden oak cabinet that is structurally sound is an excellent candidate for paint.

Note: If it is a low-end cabinet some of the end panels might be vinyl coated particle board. You will want to cover that with 1/4" ply before painting.


----------



## Woodbum (Jan 3, 2010)

General Finishes gel stains if you can get it in the color you want. Use their top coat too.


----------



## Racer2007 (Jan 13, 2011)

> *DO NOT PAINT WOOD* ......
> 
> - GR8HUNTER


Yep What he said unless Momma says it has to be painted , Then your Out Voted


----------



## Cooler (Feb 3, 2016)

Here is a before and after. White kitchen cabinets are overwhelmingly the choice of favor now. I prefer the grays that are showing now. For what it is worth, take a look: http://www.starlilydesignstudio.com/wp-content/gallery/cabinetry-refinishing/Len-Cabinets-Before-After4.jpg


----------

